# 68 gto decode



## chiefmuscle78 (Jun 15, 2019)

Looking to see if this car has white interior an any other special options .


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

4th week of october
fremont
parchment
solar red
is what I get

oh

and hood tach or hideaways ...

Scott


----------



## chiefmuscle78 (Jun 15, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> 4th week of october
> fremont
> parchment
> solar red
> ...


Sir what letters decode parchment / white interior ?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Chiefmuscle78,

The information from Eric Whites GTO Identification Guide may help you.













1st “R” = Body Lower - Solar Red
2nd “R” = Body Upper - Solar Red
TR 24 = Parchment Interior


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

B80 is exterior Chrome Trim (Drip Rails). A Fremont Fisher Body code.


----------

